# Camellia oil?



## deanb (Jun 1, 2011)

My new Kramer Zwiliing knife came with a small vial of camellia oil. I know nothing about camellia oil and when I googled it all I got was how great it is for your skin. How do you guys use it for knives and it it better than plain old mineral oil?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 1, 2011)

It's the standard for protecting carbon steel. I'm surprised that Google didn't have that. Also known as tsubaki oil.

Edit.

I just googled "camellia oil" and hits 6, 7 and 8 were about its anti-corrosion properties.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2011)

Good stuff Dean, just spritz and wipe off excess, then wash before use. It's only really necessary for long term storage. 

Them shipping this vial explains how they're going to protect themselves on the carbon warranty issue.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 1, 2011)

I really like that they sent that vial along. It kind of says, "this knife is pretty special, so treat it with respect!"


----------

